# Canadian soldier injured by Afghanistan landmine



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2006)

> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> A Canadian soldier is in serious but stable condition after stepping on a landmine in the Panjwaii district of Afghanistan on Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061216/canadian_soldier_061216/20061216?hub=TopStories

A speedy recovery.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Dec 2006)

I was reading on CTV, it says the soldier is Private Frederic Couture a Vandoo.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Dec 2006)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.
Enjoy your leave soldier, you've earned it.


----------



## schart28 (16 Dec 2006)

have a prompt recovery


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2006)

well.... He is apparently doing OK,  Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> well.... He is apparently doing OK,  Best wishes for a speedy recovery


Thats good news. Speedy recovery to you, Private Frederic Couture. And to the others over there, stay safe.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Dec 2006)

God Speed soldier!  Get well!


----------

